
Ask HN: Developer to pitch idea for side project? - throwawayrtc
Hello HN.<p>Where are the best places to pitch developers, so that they may take on a side project in their spare time?<p>I&#x27;m looking for an experienced backend webrtc developer, that knows Golang and is well versed in Video and Telecom.<p>It&#x27;s probably a few months work and I want to negotiate on payment as well.  (to make things a bit more complicated)<p>Does anyone know of any sites where developers are looking for a challenge?<p>Rather not use upwork, freelancer.com, etc.<p>Thanks!
======
riston
Well, you can find some developers from Slack rooms example for Golang
[https://invite.slack.golangbridge.org/](https://invite.slack.golangbridge.org/).
In most Slack rooms there are jobs channels where you might find people for
your project.

